# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Considering a 3D printer

## Clemsky

Greetings, I'm considering a 3D printer for my middle school classroom. I've tried sifting through the brand descriptions and all, but I think I'd get better info from this forum. I'm looking to stay around the $1000.00 range for the equipment, non-proprietary spools, and ease of use is a must. It must also be a solid workhorse as there will be 35 prints per week or so. Is this pie-in-the-sky, or does such a machine exist at that price?

Thanks

----------


## ssayer

If you're looking for 35 prints a week during classroom time off of one printer, I sure hope you realize that they're going to have to be pretty darn small objects that you're printing!

----------


## RAMTechRob

SeemMeCNC Rostock Max kit or the Delta Orion will work for you.

----------


## Zhall

It all boils down to if you are trying to print out footballs or chess pieces.

----------


## Clemsky

Yes, keychains and such. the largest thing to print would be a cell phone case. Any suggestions?

----------


## gg1

The makerbot mini is a good machine - reliable and its plug and play

----------


## curious aardvark

flashforge creator.  The pro if you can afford it.
Also plug and play. 
Minimal maintenance and you can run the thing all day and all night if you want to. 

But with the versatility of dual extruders.

And you can knock out some pretty decent sized prints in an hour or less. 
0.3 mm and little or no infill. 
You'd be surprised just how quick some things will print.

Oh yeah and it makes r2d2 noises while it's printing :-)

----------


## DBFIU

I think 1000 is a realistic budget to get what you are asking for.

Cant go wrong with a medium sized makerbot.

My friend has a flashforge creator and it has made some of the highest quality prints I have ever seen. Its a little over 1000 though but very easy to use.

----------


## ssayer

> XYZ is releasing the Davinci jr for $250.00 in one month. You could purchase three of these machines. They are reliable and easy to use. I saw it in person at CES in January.


"they are reliable"... That sort of makes me smile.... they aren't even out yet, so there is no history of the device to derive that statement from!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If you're going to say that they are reliable because the 1.0 is reliable, then I'll go from smiling to laughing...  :Wink:

----------


## Crazy_3D_printer

I think UP mini is the most suitable one

----------


## curious aardvark

lol another drive by member. 2 posts and gone !

----------


## 3dprintau

For schools I would suggest a 3d printer with air filters, so you don't poison children with fumes and UFP

----------


## curious aardvark

use pla - no fumes.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Our department is looking to add a 3D printer to our program and we were looking at the MakerBot Replicator 5G. Unfortunately, we are hesitant to purchase one based on issues regarding faulty extruders and lack of customer support. Whatever machine we decide to go with will be used by art students and need to be easy to use. We're hoping to spend ~$3k for everything and have decent customer support whenever issues arise. Any suggestions for machines? A local vendor has the Flashforge Creator Pro and we were also looking at the Ultimaker 2.

----------


## curious aardvark

definitely NOT a replicator 5th gen. 
Among many other issues - no heated bed.
An pretty small build volume compared to other machines in the same price range.

All 3d printers are easy to use - as long as you learn how to use them :-) 
You will always need to learn what filaments stick to what surface, best temperatures for different filaments and prints. 
What filaments work best for any particular job. 

My current favourite machine is the bcn3d sigma.  Not sure if they have a usa distributor though. 
It's just hands down the best dual material printer on the market. Ideal for art students.  Makes mixing materials a breeze. 

You might also want to consider adding simplify3d to your shopping list, makes slicing and arranging models on the plate much simpler. 

Might be worth looking at thr robo3d http://www.amazon.com/ROBO-3D-Assemb...ds=3d+printers
You could buy 2 :-)

And that's one thing that you would be well worth considering. 2 or more cheaper machines would be much much more use than 1 expensive one. 
When any one print can take many hours, having more than one printer is a real bonus. 

I'd suggest the flashforge pro - but while excellent. They have fairly small build volume and no automatic calibration.

Ultimaker 2 is very good. But not cheap, and again if I were you I'd be looking at more than one machine. 

The printrbot plus is also well worth a look. http://printrbot.com/product-categor...rs/metal-plus/
You almost never hear anything negative about printrbots. 

And if you've got a few dollars to spare - why not throw in a wanhao duplicator i3 :-0)  Good basic machine and only $400 http://wanhaousa.com/products/duplicator-i3-steel-frame

----------


## chap6595

So we have a simple Metal 2 and I haven't been happy with the prints...the objects are too likely to move on bigger prints. I am looking for a BIGGER machine, hopefully with a heated bed's. does anyone have any recomedations?
I was looking at the Ultimaker 2+...anyone used one of these?

----------


## curious aardvark

Yeah  a heated print bed is a must, just gives you a lot more options for filaments and build plates.
The ulti 2 looks like a much better buy than the new 3. 
Not sure I've ever heard anything negative about the ultimakers.
They are not cheap, but they do seem to work well.

----------

